# New to this and so hopeless.



## Melissa Lady (May 3, 2013)

Hi there, I'm a 20 year old female who is most likely about to be diagnosed with IBS. I went through all the blood tests, breath tests, stool tests, and now even an endoscopy and colonoscopy. They can't find anything so my doctor is going to call it IBS if the biopsies come back normal. I'm guessing I have what you guys call Post Infectious IBS and it alternates between D and C. Pretty much I got food poisoning, possibly twice in the same month, and never seemed to get better. My mother had the same symptoms a few years back and they never found anything, but she was lucky and it went away in a year's time.

What kind of diet should you have for IBS-A? Or PI IBS for the matter...

No matter what I eat I can't escape it. Is there hope?

I'm losing my job and failing my classes because I just can't seem to get out of the house most days. My symptoms feel so severe sometimes that I think it can't possibly be qualified as IBS. I get dizzy, nauseous, fever, tunnel vision, fainting, diarrhea, constipation, heat flashes, and I'm just down right miserable. I've tried Donnatal but I can't work well with it. I tried Hyoscyamine and I still me feel like I have to really go but I can't. I had to get on Zofran after a bout of nausea and heat flashes that would have had me at the ER if I hadn't been too embarrassed to go. But Zofran treats one thing and makes something else work. So I end up carrying around all these medicines until it gets bad then I choose which one to risk.

From day 1 my doctor said IBS after I gave him all these symptoms and I didn't like it. He doesn't seem to listen. He won't answer my calls or questions. I want to see someone else but I've already gone through so many tests with him. Like hell I'll have another colonoscopy.

Even if it's just IBS in the end, it's not "Just" IBS.


----------

